# Posting to Sell Skiff



## tprewett83

Who is the administrator here? I have the required 20 posts but my for sale listing post was deleted. It takes a lot of time to make that post and then you just delete it without even saying anything to me? 
I am frustrated cause I made a lot of posts this week so I could list my boat, what do I need to do?


----------



## Fishshoot

Lmao


----------



## The Fin

Fishshoot said:


> Lmao


Waiting for smack’s reply!🍿


----------



## MikeCockman

The Fin said:


> Waiting for smack’s reply!🍿


Same..8hrs, no response. He must’ve gotten into the sauce last night..😜😜


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MikeCockman said:


> Same..8hrs, no response. He must’ve gotten into the sauce last night..😜😜


I don’t drink. These idiots need to list their boats on Craigslist or something.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Ought to delete this thread too


----------



## finbully

tprewett83 said:


> Who is the administrator here? I have the required 20 posts but my for sale listing post was deleted. It takes a lot of time to make that post and then you just delete it without even saying anything to me?
> I am frustrated cause I made a lot of posts this week so I could list my boat, what do I need to do?


----------



## The Fin

tprewett83 said:


> Who is the administrator here? I have the required 20 posts but my for sale listing post was deleted. It takes a lot of time to make that post and then you just delete it without even saying anything to me?
> I am frustrated cause I made a lot of posts this week so I could list my boat, what do I need to do?


I have no answer to your issue except to say that I have seen this happen in the past. There’s a chance that it just takes a while for everything to catch up with you. Patience!


----------



## lipripper

finbully said:


> View attachment 222900


Real grownup response, bully.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

lipripper said:


> Real grownup response, bully.


16 more shitposts and you can list something too


----------



## SS06

lipripper said:


> Real grownup response, bully.


You will quickly learn we are grownups here...but it is tough work keeping the pansies at bay..


----------



## tprewett83

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 16 more shitposts and you can list something too


Why are you in every post on this site, do you even fish?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

tprewett83 said:


> Why are you in every post on this site, do you even fish?


I’m in Zephyr Cove right now wearing them out. It’s on fire, redfish were fighting over my fly all day.


----------



## tprewett83

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m in Zephyr Cove right now wearing them out. It’s on fire, redfish were fighting over my fly all day.


Awesome, enjoy yourself and quit trolling on the internet


----------



## Smackdaddy53

tprewett83 said:


> Awesome, enjoy yourself and quit trolling on the internet


Mind your business, I’ll do whatever the hell I want. 
@The Fin is probably just your type, you should hook up.


----------



## Silent Drifter

I been real busy with Nicole, and work ,but i remember telling you the ad would be removed and why! Smack came on also said to add location,i think TX was in title, but i told you it should be in "MICROSKIFFS FOR SALE"and you needed to add contact number! Even went into detail as to why the number was important, for lurkers to be able to contact you,Then you listed it again in another wrong section 😒?
if this is same boat it has a 20 hp on it ! So you have nobody to blame but yourself ! We tried to help !


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Silent Drifter said:


> I been real busy with Nicole, and work ,but i remember telling you the ad would be removed and why! Smack came on also said to add location,i think TX was in title, but i told you it should be in "MICROSKIFFS FOR SALE"and you needed to add contact number! Even went into detail as to why the number was important, for lurkers to be able to contact you,Then you listed it again in another wrong section 😒?
> if this is same boat it has a 20 hp on it ! So you have nobody to blame but yourself ! We tried to help !


At least two dipshits like his post.


----------



## finbully

lipripper said:


> Real grownup response, bully.


Maybe you two can build a little campfire, hold hands and sing a few rounds of kumbaya. Then you can help retype the ad and chant about how mistreated and mean some of the adults are on here.


----------



## tprewett83

Silent Drifter said:


> I been real busy with Nicole, and work ,but i remember telling you the ad would be removed and why! Smack came on also said to add location,i think TX was in title, but i told you it should be in "MICROSKIFFS FOR SALE"and you needed to add contact number! Even went into detail as to why the number was important, for lurkers to be able to contact you,Then you listed it again in another wrong section 😒?
> if this is same boat it has a 20 hp on it ! So you have nobody to blame but yourself ! We tried to help !





Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mind your business, I’ll do whatever the hell I want.
> @The Fin is probably just your type, you should hook up.


You deleted a second post I made too. If I make another one are you going to delete it? I have >20 discussions and replies.


----------



## Featherbrain

tprewett83 said:


> You deleted a second post I made too. If I make another one are you going to delete it? I have >20 discussions and replies.


He didn’t delete it. He’s telling you why it got deleted..twice


----------



## tprewett83

Featherbrain said:


> He didn’t delete it. He’s telling you why it got deleted..twice


Why wouldn’t you just let me add my contact info instead of deleting the post? Are all of y’all administrators, what is goin on? Why do you care if I forgot to put my phones number on the post if you aren’t even interested in buying a skiff?


----------



## Silent Drifter

comprehension is a wonderful thing😅🤣😂

Let me try it this way! Your boat is a Microskiff because its under 70 hp, it goes in "Microskiffs For Sale" your contact number has to be included per the site Rules!
Your ad's were mostly deleted due to putting them in wrong section ,not once but twice,not just because you failed to add contact number or location .....but that didnt help either....


----------



## Featherbrain

tprewett83 said:


> Why wouldn’t you just let me add my contact info instead of deleting the post? Are all of y’all administrators, what is goin on? Why do you care if I forgot to put my phones number on the post if you aren’t even interested in buying a skiff?


Nope, I’m not an administrator. Maybe you should try posting your boat on Craigslist or Facebook marketplace….


----------



## Smackdaddy53

tprewett83 said:


> Why wouldn’t you just let me add my contact info instead of deleting the post? Are all of y’all administrators, what is goin on? Why do you care if I forgot to put my phones number on the post if you aren’t even interested in buying a skiff?


----------



## tprewett83

Featherbrain said:


> Nope, I’m not an administrator. Maybe you should try posting your boat on Craigslist or Facebook marketplace….





Featherbrain said:


> Nope, I’m not an administrator. Maybe you should try posting your boat on Craigslist or Facebook marketplace….


I’ve bought two boats on this site, I’ve never bought a boat on the other sites. Why do you care if I list my boat on this site?


----------



## Drifter

tprewett83 said:


> I’ve bought two boats on this site, I’ve never bought a boat on the other sites. Why do you care if I list my boat on this site?


I know its like a weird turf war for like 5 or 6 people that have no lives.


----------



## Featherbrain

I don’t care what you do and I couldn’t care less if you sell your boat here or anywhere.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Drifter said:


> I know its like a weird turf war for like 5 or 6 people that have no lives.


He can’t follow the rules. It has nothing to do with a “turf war” you googan drama queen.


----------



## finbully

tprewett83 said:


> Why wouldn’t you just let me add my contact info instead of deleting the post? Are all of y’all administrators, what is goin on? Why do you care if I forgot to put my phones number on the post if you aren’t even interested in buying a skiff?


Because this is not Facebook or Craig’s List and we want to keep it that way. Follow the rules that are clearly stated or go away. Very simple.


----------



## finbully

Drifter said:


> I know its like a weird turf war for like 5 or 6 people that have no lives.


Your wokeness is in full bloom once again.


----------



## Jason M

Just go read the rules and quit bitching. You called attention to yourself with all the ridiculous threads your started


----------



## SS06

tprewett83 said:


> Why wouldn’t you just let me add my contact info instead of deleting the post? Are all of y’all administrators, what is goin on? Why do you care if I forgot to put my phones number on the post if you aren’t even interested in buying a skiff?


On MS, as well as almost every other forum out there, there are "stickies" (rules) permanently stuck at the top of each sub forum...for instance if you go to our "Microskiffs for sale" there is/are stickies which would have answered all the stupid questions you have asked and are whining about.
In the future you might read the stickies...here and elsewhere...before showing everyone what a baby you are.


----------



## lipripper

Wow. What happened to respect and camaraderie? Aren't we all in the same fraternity? Administrator, is there no rule for deleting personal attacks and nasty remarks? I have been on this site since right after I bought my first Ankona from Mel in 2010. We have had some informative discussions. Good contributors such as Paint It Black and others I have shared good stuff with. The complexion seems to have changed. Oh well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

lipripper said:


> Wow. What happened to respect and camaraderie? Aren't we all in the same fraternity? Administrator, is there no rule for deleting personal attacks and nasty remarks? I have been on this site since right after I bought my first Ankona from Mel in 2010. We have had some informative discussions. Good contributors such as Paint It Black and others I have shared good stuff with. The complexion seems to have changed. Oh well.


You’re as bad as the guy that doesn’t follow classified ad posting rules and then cries about it. Stop being so soft.


----------



## finbully

lipripper said:


> Wow. What happened to respect and camaraderie? Aren't we all in the same fraternity? Administrator, is there no rule for deleting personal attacks and nasty remarks? I have been on this site since right after I bought my first Ankona from Mel in 2010. We have had some informative discussions. Good contributors such as Paint It Black and others I have shared good stuff with. The complexion seems to have changed. Oh well.


Don’t get too involved or opinionated. It will screw up your <1 post/year contribution rate to the forum.


----------



## sladeskiff

In the same boat, TPR... 
In search of a glide, shadow, suv, 1656
Good luck with your sale. Wish it was closer to NC or South Florida or i'd be all over it!


----------



## SS06

sladeskiff said:


> In the same boat, TPR...
> In search of a glide, shadow, suv, 1656
> Good luck with your sale. Wish it was closer to NC or South Florida or i'd be all over it!


Doug Smith on here will be happy to transport it for ya...distance is a BS excuse


----------



## The Fin

tprewett83 said:


> Why are you in every post on this site, do you even fish?


 Don’t worry about smack! It looks like you got everything straightened out! GLWS!


----------



## SteveRetrieve

God dang, that was a good monday morning read.


----------



## Drifter

finbully said:


> Your wokeness is in full bloom once again.


Thats why we are losing elections. You have misplaced common courtesy with wokeness.


----------



## lipripper

finbully said:


> Don’t get too involved or opinionated. It will screw up your <1 post/year contribution rate to the forum.


Me gots a life, cowboy. Fish, hunt, shoot, fish, hunt, shoot, sex, sleep. Never figured out how to do that ONLINE.


----------



## Gheenoeman52

Makes no sense. You would think people would want to know about boats for sale. 
I have been on a few different forums but have never seen one with near as much mean and nasty comments and politics.
SKIFFS RIGHT?


----------



## rovster

They are just protecting their turf. Spend enough time here and you start to understand, those "bullies" are not bad people at all and some of the more helpful as long as you don't tee yourself up for a lashing


----------



## finbully

lipripper said:


> Me gots a life, cowboy. Fish, hunt, shoot, fish, hunt, shoot, sex, sleep. Never figured out how to do that ONLINE.


Oh my. Sounds very defensive regarding your contribution rate. That struck a nerve I'd say. Also sounds like you have a lot of potential to share on the site should you choose. So it is very odd you jump in with such negativity when it seems you follow what is on here. Some of just try to preserve quality on this site by first giving a learning opportunity for those who don’t seem to understand or want to follow some simple rules, which are not overbearing or plentiful. Sure, if a bozo then wants to argue with the facts, some of us will help them on a downward spiral.


----------



## oceanrace

LOL. drama much? rules... follow?


----------



## SS06

finbully said:


> Oh my. Sounds very defensive regarding your contribution rate. That struck a nerve I'd say. Also sounds like you have a lot of potential to share on the site should you choose. So it is very odd you jump in with such negativity when it seems you follow what is on here. Some of just try to preserve quality on this site by first giving a learning opportunity for those who don’t seem to understand or want to follow some simple rules, which are not overbearing or plentiful. Sure, if a bozo then wants to argue with the facts, some of us will help them on a downward spiral.


See FINBULLY has it...another great member of this forum.
We don't make the rules, we don't even have to agree with the rules.. but the rules are there... they are stickied and posted...all the bitchin in the world won't change the rules. 
We as a forum have embraced the rules, abide by them, and get really f*&^ing tired of those who won't, can't, and don't.
Be a conscientious, contributing, helpful member of this forum.. or stfu. 
If your just here to sell something, make your 20 posts, sell ur shit and leave...oh and stfu.
The rest of us are contributing to a forum and membership we cherish. We want to help and make a difference where skiffs, performance, shallow water fishing, and friendship are the priorities.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Gheenoeman52 said:


> Makes no sense. You would think people would want to know about boats for sale.
> I have been on a few different forums but have never seen one with near as much mean and nasty comments and politics.
> SKIFFS RIGHT?


----------



## Jason M

Gheenoeman52 said:


> Makes no sense. You would think people would want to know about boats for sale.
> I have been on a few different forums but have never seen one with near as much mean and nasty comments and politics.
> SKIFFS RIGHT?


Of course people want that but we also don't want a bunch of spam and ads for cheap overseas insulin and ED medicine. 

Come in, reply to some threads and don't start 20 random posts about nonsense so you can sell your boat and leave. It's in the rules at the top. Don't complain about the small print off your didn't read it.


----------



## Drifter

SS06 said:


> See FINBULLY has it...another great member of this forum.
> We don't make the rules, we don't even have to agree with the rules.. but the rules are there... they are stickied and posted...all the bitchin in the world won't change the rules.
> We as a forum have embraced the rules, abide by them, and get really f*&^ing tired of those who won't, can't, and don't.
> Be a conscientious, contributing, helpful member of this forum.. or stfu.
> If your just here to sell something, make your 20 posts, sell ur shit and leave...oh and stfu.
> The rest of us are contributing to a forum and membership we cherish. We want to help and make a difference where skiffs, performance, shallow water fishing, and friendship are the priorities.


I mean. If your one of 5 people? I personally like seeing skiffs for sale, I’m also not a fan of the little mafia of losers that act like they own the place while other people just try to do their own thing. The 20 post count is what is causing the lame posts. If skiffs and friendship are the priorities why are half finbullys and Smack comments just political ashole comments? Im honestly surprised by some of the other commenters on the thread it seems other member are jumpin on the train. It seems rules over skiffs reigns. Soon enough they will find somewhere else to share.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Drifter said:


> I mean. If your one of 5 people? I personally like seeing skiffs for sale, I’m also not a fan of the little mafia of losers that act like they own the place while other people just try to do their own thing. The 20 post count is what is causing the lame posts. If skiffs and friendship are the priorities why are half finbullys and Smack comments just political ashole comments? Im honestly surprised by some of the other commenters on the thread it seems other member are jumpin on the train. It seems rules over skiffs reigns. Soon enough they will find somewhere else to share.


Have a couple more drinks, maybe you’ll make some sense.


----------



## oceanrace

Objective view; seems like the classified rules would be purpose-oriented, fulfill a desired function, and do not seem overly egregious. Peeps can abide by the rules to enable posting in classified. As such, the 20-post rule is what it is. Further, disparaging comments about some members are divisive; a sort of sociological barometer of just how corrupted the liberal left-leaning types have gone. Anyway, the whole thread was un-necessary, just follow the rules, all will be fine. Just like driving on public roads, insist on NOT following the rules, there WILL be consequences.


----------



## finbully

The fellow who wants comradely resorts to name calling in multiple posts within this thread. Seems a bit confused and contradictory to me. Also the ONE that threw the political slant into this thread ( post #40).


----------



## Drifter

finbully said:


> The fellow who wants comradely resorts to name calling in multiple posts within this thread. Seems a bit confused and contradictory to me. Also the ONE that threw the political slant into this thread ( post #40).


Its a response to your very pointed post directly at me.

if calling someone woke isn’t a political slant I don’t know what is.

Either way it’s the same point. You and a few guys are just dicks to tons of people on this site.

I mean your complaining he doesn’t follow the rules, then in the same breath there’s complaining about the substance of his posts. You want the rule you get the posts. They are always worthless, there’s like 3 people basically spamming the forum at anytime so they can post their boat for sale.

To be real, eat your heart out guy. While I think this is a real negative aspect of the site it seems Everyone else enjoys your antics so be it. I mean you gotta have your own turf somewhere in life, maybe yours can be this forum!


----------



## lipripper

Drifter said:


> Its a response to your very pointed post directly at me.
> 
> if calling someone woke isn’t a political slant I don’t know what is.
> 
> Either way it’s the same point. You and a few guys are just dicks to tons of people on this site.
> 
> I mean your complaining he doesn’t follow the rules, then in the same breath there’s complaining about the substance of his posts. You want the rule you get the posts. They are always worthless, there’s like 3 people basically spamming the forum at anytime so they can post their boat for sale.
> 
> To be real, eat your heart out guy. While I think this is a real negative aspect of the site it seems Everyone else enjoys your antics so be it. I mean you gotta have your own turf somewhere in life, maybe yours can be this forum!
> [/QUOTE
> As an ex boxer I sometimes go on two boxing forums. What a difference. Not a bully on there. Just civility and respect. Sometimes differences of opinion, but no nasty comments. Maybe one A-hole but everyone thinks he's punch drunk and ignores him. Like Tyson said when Holyfield told him to STFU. "Everyone has a plan. . . . "


----------



## finbully

*lipripper *As an ex boxer I sometimes go on two boxing forums. What a difference. Not a bully on there. Just civility and respect. Sometimes differences of opinion, but no nasty comments. Maybe one A-hole but everyone thinks he's punch drunk and ignores him. Like Tyson said when Holyfield told him to STFU. "Everyone has a plan. . . . "

I’m happy for you.


----------



## Dskiff25

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He can’t follow the rules. It has nothing to do with a “turf war” you googan drama queen.


Says the person who flagrantly violates the "off topic lounge" rules. Clearly the rules don't apply to you and your little posse. 

FYI here they are:

Examples of topics that are not appropriate are subjects that may be offensive to people with different view points than your self such as:


Negative Politics
Hateful Racist, Sexist, Religious Material
Offensive Jokes
Images or videos that should not be viewed in front of minors. (Nothing worse than PG13)


----------



## Silent Drifter

4 post hes coming on strong 💪 😁


----------



## Silent Drifter

@lipripper You know ive read all your replys and cant help but laugh ,cause you strike me as a person looking for a safe place ,yet your a Proclaimed Ex Boxer 😅🤣😂

You're also whining about stuff on this site, yet you went through the process to join, So you could whine some more about it LOL 😆 

And yall stop calling it a Damn Turf War ,its surf not turf as in water related 😤


----------



## jonny

This is going well 😂


----------



## jonny




----------



## Silent Drifter

Yes cause BLM 😋


----------



## finbully

Silent Drifter said:


> @lipripper You know ive read all your replys and cant help but laugh ,cause you strike me as a person looking for a safe place ,yet your a Proclaimed Ex Boxer 😅🤣😂
> 
> You're also whining about stuff on this site, yet you went through the process to join, So you could whine some more about it LOL 😆
> 
> And yall stop calling it a Damn Turf War ,its surf not turf as in water related 😤


Tyson as a role model says a lot too!!!


----------



## lipripper

finbully said:


> Tyson as a role model says a lot too!!!


I gave an asshole invitation and you guys showed up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

lipripper said:


> I gave an asshole invitation and you guys showed up.


I now call that a Paul Pelosi


----------



## Capt.Ron

There’s always “trick my skiff” on FB bruh.


----------



## lipripper

Silent Drifter said:


> @lipripper You know ive read all your replys and cant help but laugh ,cause you strike me as a person looking for a safe place ,yet your a Proclaimed Ex Boxer 😅🤣😂
> 
> You're also whining about stuff on this site, yet you went through the process to join, So you could whine some more about it LOL 😆
> 
> And yall stop calling it a Damn Turf War ,its surf not turf as in water related 😤
> [/QU





finbully said:


> *lipripper *As an ex boxer I sometimes go on two boxing forums. What a difference. Not a bully on there. Just civility and respect. Sometimes differences of opinion, but no nasty comments. Maybe one A-hole but everyone thinks he's punch drunk and ignores him. Like Tyson said when Holyfield told him to STFU. "Everyone has a plan. . . . "
> 
> I’m happy for you.
> View attachment 223284


Don't get any on you Pissbully.


----------



## lipripper

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I now call that a Paul Pelosi


I have 2 10 ounce hammers. My right one is my favorite but my left one gets used more.


----------



## finbully

I have a fanboy on Microskiff now. It’s lipripper. He’s achieved a 73% post count increase by chiming in on this thread. Got to be a record. Congratulations lipripper I hope you enjoy my posts by being a follower of myself.
Sure seems like an ONLINE life is being developed, contrary to earlier statements.


----------



## lipripper

finbully said:


> I have a fanboy on Microskiff now. It’s lipripper. He’s achieved a 73% post count increase by chiming in on this thread. Got to be a record. Congratulations lipripper I hope you enjoy my posts by being a follower of myself.
> Sure seems like an ONLINE life is being developed, contrary to earlier statements.


I'm watching. Be nice.


----------



## Silent Drifter

Just so yall know no matter what our differences are on this site, which to me is just for fun,i would help any one in need if possible so dont let the BS hold you up SD Is there for you 😘 just let me know if i can help i will 👍🙏😎

And dont be ashamed to ask for help we all been there God Bless🙏

Just hate the thought of Anyone Doing with out during the holidays!🙏


----------



## lipripper

Silent Drifter said:


> Just so yall know no matter what our differences are on this site, which to me is just for fun,i would help any one in need if possible so dont let the BS hold you up SD Is there for you 😘 just let me know if i can help i will 👍🙏😎
> 
> And dont be ashamed to ask for help we all been there God Bless🙏


Just start acting like a grownup and don't be a dick. If I ever need help I know where to find you. God bless.


----------



## Silent Drifter

Love you to Bro 😘

Just so you know im way past growing up im 58 with a son ,34 and two grandchildren oldest 14 in 9 th grade making straight A"s'
The Dick thing is hard to over come when your a naturalists 😋 if you could talk to my wife LMAO 🤣


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Where did the original chode go that started this thread?


----------



## jonny

Damn I’ve been away a couple days and y’all are still shit posting. Everyone needs to take a break and go fishing👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jonny said:


> Damn I’ve been away a couple days and y’all are still shit posting. Everyone needs to take a break and go fishing👍


I left it a few pages back


----------

